# eudev switch killed networking

## BK201

I lost both ethernet and wifi after masking udev and performing a system/world update which pulled in eudev-1.10-r2

WICD is unable to connect either interface and I notice from ifconfig that they are back to being named eth0/wlan0 instead of the newer udev enpxsx names.

I was able to get ethernet up by creating the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 symlink and running eselect rc start net.eth0, but wicd still doesn't recognize the interface.

Now I'm not sure what to do, most of the info on the wiki pertains to udev version numbers and I don't know how that maps over to eudev.

I'm not even sure how to go back to udev now that the portage virtual points to eudev.

I'm on kernel 3.12.13-gentoo.

----------

## charles17

 *BK201 wrote:*   

> I was able to get ethernet up by creating the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 symlink and running eselect rc start net.eth0, but wicd still doesn't recognize the interface.

 There are alternatives to using WICD the easiest one being https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dhcpcd. 

No need to care about network device names.

----------

## The Doctor

Some more information would be nice here. Eudev should have no effect on wicd operations. Did you correct the device names?

What happens when you try to connect?

Have you tried killing the gui and running wicd-gtk from a terminal? What was the output?

Without more information, I'm afraid the most any of us can do is say "well, that is odd. It shouldn't do that."

Also, be sure you are not trying to use two network management systems at the same time. Choose one.

----------

## BK201

I don't normally use the net.eth0 init script, it was just the quickest way I knew to get network going after wicd failed so I could come read the wiki/forums for info. It looks like the issue was a combination of two things.

First, eudev seems to have changed device names back to eth0/wlan0, confusing wicd. Here is output from /var/log/wicd.log. Wicd detects the new devices names, but continues to attempt using the old enp0s25 name.

```
2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: ---------------------------

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: wicd initializing...

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: ---------------------------

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting backend to external

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: trying to load backend external

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: trying to load backend external

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s0

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting wired interface enp0s25

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting global dns

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: domain is None

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: search domain is None

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s0

2014/12/13 00:09:14 :: Using wired interface...enp0s25

```

The second issue was that iwlwifi firmware was not loading correctly. 

```
Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.200345] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.202917] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.205664] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.208547] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.208824] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode' failed.

Dec 13 00:09:13 [kernel] [    1.304692] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

I switched back to udev-216 and everything works again. Did eudev remove the userspace firmware loader as in udev-217? My kernel had CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y set but I tried clearing it and the kernel loader still couldn't find the firmware blob.

```
Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.189595] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.192175] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.194925] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.197748] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.198213] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.200839] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.277226] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.277234] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330683] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330705] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330708] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330710] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330713] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330812] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

```

----------

## Hu

 *BK201 wrote:*   

> First, eudev seems to have changed device names back to eth0/wlan0, confusing wicd.

 Technically, eudev did nothing here.  You became accustomed to udev mangling your device names, so when eudev left them with the kernel-assigned names by not mangling them, your setup became inconsistent.

For your other problem, is the firmware part of the kernel image?  If not, is the firmware requested before the root filesystem mounts?

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7642776.html

remind me this one, might be good to read.

----------

## BK201

 *Hu wrote:*   

> For your other problem, is the firmware part of the kernel image?  If not, is the firmware requested before the root filesystem mounts?

 

Firmware is not in the kernel image (it's at /lib/firmware) and root was not mounted. With udev-216, though, it falls back to the user helper, then waits until root is mounted to load the firmware. Not sure why this didn't happen with eudev.

```
Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.189595] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.192175] Copyright(c) 2003- 2014 Intel Corporation

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.194925] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.197748] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.198213] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    1.200839] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

...

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    2.415536] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

...

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.277226] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.277234] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Falling back to user helper

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330683] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330705] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330708] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330710] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330713] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.330812] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

...

Dec 13 01:01:05 [kernel] [    3.854681] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: discard

```

 *krinn wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7642776.html
> 
> remind me this one, might be good to read.

 

Thanks, I will take a look.

----------

